# ENDO: Sorafenib Active in Advanced Thyroid Cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ENDO: Sorafenib Active in Advanced Thyroid Cancer

WASHINGTON, June 19 -- Almost two-thirds of patients with advanced thyroid cancer benefited from treatment with the tyrosine kinase inhibitor sorafenib (Nexavar), data from a small clinical trial showed. 
Action Points 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

■Explain to patients that targeted therapy led to objective response or stable disease in a majority of patients with advanced thyroid cancer that could not be treated by conventional means.

■Note that this study was published as an abstract and presented at a conference. These data and conclusions should be considered to be preliminary until published in a peer-reviewed journal.

Of the 26 patients in the study, 19 (62%) had partial responses or stable disease during 26 weeks of treatment, Karen Heemstra, MD, of Leiden University in the Netherlands, and colleagues reported here at the Endocrine Society meeting.

Full article here.................
http://tinyurl.com/yhmheys


----------

